# Another Lamina flow Stirling



## Powder keg (Jan 14, 2008)

Lyn S. asked me to post a picture of his engine. Here she is. 






Thanks, Wes


----------



## Brass_Machine (Jan 14, 2008)

Those things just look so cool. Very Mad Scientist!

Eric


----------

